# New Char-Griller Duo w/ side fire box - UPDATED w/ QVIEW



## swoods93631 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello All,

     I have been smoking meats on a small electric smoker for awhile now. As you can see from the title of the post I got a Char-Griller Duo w/ side firebox. I am quite excited about this. This weekend for the 4th I am tasked with smoking some baby back ribs for 10 people. My first smoke on this beast for 10 peeps, yikes!

So I plan on going the no-foil option with hickory & lump charcoal. I could use some advice on smoking with a side box if anyone has any. ;)  charcoal and wood setup, qty? To mop or not to mop? Smoke the whole-time or cut off the smoke at some point?

Anyway any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Oh, and I promise to come back and post pics after I eat them! Thanks in advance!

P.S. I am aware of removing the membrane and using a nice rub!


----------



## new2que (Jul 1, 2010)

We use a big offset, so we only start with charcoal but we keep the smoke going the whole time.  Want to be careful with what wood you use though, as to not get something too "heavy".  If you're doing ribs though, they shouldn't be on long enough for that to happen.

As for the bones... we usually just lather 'em in some olive oil and toss a healthy amount of dry rub on 'em.  We don't mop, but that's not to say they come off dry.  Should be finger lickin good either way!

Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## smokeydrewsky (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi swoods, I have a CG Smokin' Pro w/ sfb... it's close to the duo, only it's just one big smoking chamber.

When I do ribs, I usually do about 1/2 to 1 chimney full of lump in the box every hour or so (depending on the temp), mostly lit. I try to keep it all to the air intake side too, and then I place the wood on the other side of the fire box, closer to the opening into the main chamber. This way, the wood smokes a lot longer until it ignites.

I do the foil method, which goes into effect about 2 1/2 hours into the smoke. 2 1/2 hours of constant smoke is plenty to get a good ring and lots of flavor, but I'm sure you could go longer without any problems if you won't be foiling.

I end up using about 1/2 bag of lump coal, and about 1/4 to 1/3 of a bag of wood chunks. I spritz every 30 minutes too, for a good crust.

I hope this helps! Let us know how it goes


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 1, 2010)

If you havent done it yet, extend the smoke stack down to grate level with some heavy duty 3" dryer vent tubing. Also remember the stock lid therm on those is usually off by about 50-75° so don't use or trust it. Lowe's or Home Depot will have some 2" dial therms in the BBQ department that you can mount by drilling a 3/8 d. hole just above grate level on the left and right sides of the smoke chamber. I suggest putting 2 therms, one for the firebox end one for the other end. For a baffle flip the charcoal pan in the smoke chamber upside down and hang from it's highest setting, this will force the heat & smoke to travel from the firebox to the other side of the smoker in a more eaven manner.

Good luck! Can't wait to see the Qview!


----------



## swoods93631 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, Thanks for the replies so far! Great info...

JIRodriguez - I was planning on flipping the charcoal tray over but had not yet worked with extendning the chimney down. I did pick up a digital thermoter at Lowes and tested will seasoning the main chamber the other night... working very well.

SmokeyDrewsky - I would not have thought of putting the lump charcoal on the air intake side. I am going to give this a try!

new2que  - Your post makes me feel better about not mopping. I never have on my electric smoker...


----------



## swoods93631 (Jul 4, 2010)

OK here is your Qview, The pics start about halfway through smoking simply because I did not have time when I started them to stop for pics. Was a busy Saturday. These ribs turned out very moist and falling off the bone just the way I like them. I think not to bad for my first smoke on this rig. The temp average about 225-235 for a little over 5 hours, Hickory, dry rub w/o mop and I did not foil them at any point.

I did not do the mod with the dryer hose to bring the chimney down however I did take the charcoal tray and flip it upside down and suspended it on the second rung. This worked great. Now the theory is this should only get better with practice!

The Qview is my Roll Call post. I didnt want to upload the pics again... there are also more pics in my albums.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...e-smoking-states-updated-qview/20#post_517578


----------



## wbear (Jun 28, 2011)

I just got the Char-griller Duo, i see references to "extending the chimmy stack with dryer hose, not sure i understand that any pictures from anyone on this.


----------



## shutterbug2 (Jun 28, 2011)

To foil or not to foil. I've been smoking for just a few months now and I have always done the foil thing. I read about it when I first got my smoker and liked the idea. I heard it called "The Texas Cruch". I have never had it fail me yet for ribs, brisket or pork. I like the extra juice it makes for dipping. I also do the "Mop".

When I put it in the foil I also put it in the oven @ 220 deg for 1 to two hours depending on what type of meat. The foil also saves on wood and charcoal and gives me time to do other things since I don't have to tend the fire or do the "Mop.

Everybody has their preferences that work for them. I'm sure whatever you do it will come out great.


----------



## shutterbug2 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't understand what extending the chimney is all about. Explain it to me again and what are the advantages?


----------



## ohm (Jun 28, 2011)

Extending the vent down to the grill level helps in not letting the smoke/heat out so fast.  On mine it also helped me keep my temps at a more stable level.

Nice Q-View


----------



## alelover (Jun 28, 2011)

The purpose it to get the smoke to go over the meat before exiting. If you leave the smokestack the way it is the smoke goes right up and out and doesn't spend anytime around the meat.


----------



## shutterbug2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Now I get it. I am smoking a lot of pork for my sons wedding and I will use the dryer hose extension. Now I know why I wasn't getting the smoke flavor I wanted. All the smoke was going away before it could get to the meat.

Thanks,


----------



## ellison (Apr 7, 2013)

Dear Newbie

   I have been smoking ribs for around 15 years.Start with charcole when it is ashed over add you wood just keep your temp between 225 to 250. I smoke them for about 1/2 the time. I don't "mop" bot get a spray bottle (16 oz $2.50) fill it with any kind of apple juice and spray ribs every now and then. After they are done fire up the gas side to around 300 and cook for about 7 min. per side and then mop on your BBQ sauce meat side only.


----------



## tigerpride (Jul 17, 2013)

anyone have a hint on how to attach the dryer vent to the lid of the grill?


----------



## suie (Jul 17, 2013)

tigerpride said:


> anyone have a hint on how to attach the dryer vent to the lid of the grill?


The dryer vent pipe should just slide right over the existing smokestack, where it extends inside the lid. I remember it being a tight fit, so it didn't need any clamps to keep in in place. Measure the diameter of yours to make sure you get the right size.


----------



## garagesmoked (Jul 17, 2013)

I do a lot of my smoking on the same grill you just got. You'll love it. Cafefull of the hot spots.  They will hurt your ribs. Also, use some soaked hickory.  It gives a great flavor.  When you do cook your ribs, I find that the temperature should stay at a constant of 200/230 and cook unwrapped for 3 hrs then the last hr wrap in tin foil for 50 minutes then again unwrapped for the last 10/15 minutes


----------



## tigerpride (Jul 18, 2013)

thanks so much for the info. will try it out this weekend!


----------



## tracourt (Jan 24, 2016)

On this grill, do you put the charcoal and wood in the side box when smoking? I would think so but want to be sure.


----------



## cflbob (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes, that's how you do it. 

I've tended to leave what I'm smoking close to the side box, so the smoke coming out of it rises there and hits the meat first.  The dryer vent hose makes it flow around inside the grill and stay inside longer, but it's hotter at that side and smokers better.


----------



## weave423 (Jul 6, 2016)

I seen someone mention charcoal & wood in the firebox.  I'm new to smoking on the Duo as well & was curious on why not charcoal in the smoker & wood in the box?

Also, if adding wood to the charcoal, should the wood be soaked first or not?


----------



## dhart (Jul 7, 2016)

What's the tin foil wrap concept all about and just how is it done?


----------



## femurphy77 (Jul 8, 2016)

tracourt said:


> On this grill, do you put the charcoal and wood in the side box when smoking? I would think so but want to be sure.





weave423 said:


> I seen someone mention charcoal & wood in the firebox. I'm new to smoking on the Duo as well & was curious on why not charcoal in the smoker & wood in the box?
> 
> Also, if adding wood to the charcoal, should the wood be soaked first or not?


I'm assuming you're talking about tracourts post; yes, the wood goes into the firebox with the charcoal otherwise no smoke!  I don't soak the wood, some do some don't.  The bbq boot camps I've been to have all said not to but others swear by it.  Try it both ways and see what works for you I would guess.  The "don't soak it" camp says it'll cool down the smoke column and cause all kinds of problems and given that my biggest problem with this unit is trouble maintaining a high enough temperature I don't need any help lowering it.


----------



## dhart (Jul 8, 2016)

What's the best process for adding the wood.  Do you wait to get the charcoal fully lit, then put the wood on top of the charcoal to get it lit, or do you place the wood beside the charcoal and light it separately?  

Then, once the charcoal peters out, do you just keep adding wood throughout the rest of the smoking/cooking process?

As for soaking the wood, I too have a difficult time getting the temp high enough with this Char-Broiler unit, so I can see the reasoning behind not soaking the wood.  Soaking the wood does make it smoke more, though, doesn't it?


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 8, 2016)

DHart said:


> What's the best process for adding the wood. Do you wait to get the charcoal fully lit, then put the wood on top of the charcoal to get it lit, or do you place the wood beside the charcoal and light it separately?
> 
> Then, once the charcoal peters out, do you just keep adding wood throughout the rest of the smoking/cooking process?
> 
> As for soaking the wood, I too have a difficult time getting the temp high enough with this Char-Broiler unit, so I can see the reasoning behind not soaking the wood. Soaking the wood does make it smoke more, though, doesn't it?


It doesn't make the wood smoke anymore. All it does is add steam to your cook as the water boils out of the wood.


----------



## dhart (Jul 8, 2016)

Steam... yes.  I understand.

So, the wood doesn't smoke anymore being wet than dry?  I guess being soaked slows down the burning, making the burn last longer,  BUT also works to reduce the heat coming from the fire, something that users of the Char-Broiler design (side firebox) don't need.


----------



## gary s (Jul 8, 2016)

weave423 said:


> I seen someone mention charcoal & wood in the firebox. I'm new to smoking on the Duo as well & was curious on why not charcoal in the smoker & wood in the box?
> 
> Also, if adding wood to the charcoal, should the wood be soaked first or not?


No Don't Soak

Gary


----------



## cflbob (Jul 8, 2016)

DHart said:


> What's the best process for adding the wood. Do you wait to get the charcoal fully lit, then put the wood on top of the charcoal to get it lit, or do you place the wood beside the charcoal and light it separately?
> 
> Then, once the charcoal peters out, do you just keep adding wood throughout the rest of the smoking/cooking process?
> 
> As for soaking the wood, I too have a difficult time getting the temp high enough with this Char-Broiler unit, so I can see the reasoning behind not soaking the wood. Soaking the wood does make it smoke more, though, doesn't it?


I tend to light the charcoal, then add wood on top.  Once the charcoal gets going, the wood catches fire pretty easily.  Once you get ANY fire going, it's easy to just add more wood.

The only problem I've had with my Char-Griller is keeping the temperature up when it's in the 60s and breezy (mid-winter, and a really nice time to be outside smoking around here).  I never have issues putting more logs on the fire once a good fire is going, they just light up and burn. I just go through a ton of wood.  The local Publix sells bags of oak as fireplace wood that makes good bulk firewood.  Add some hickory or other chunks on that for flavor, if you want.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jul 9, 2016)

Don't soak wood.  Adds creosote to the unit, and likely a bitter taste to the meat.


----------



## saggitarian1970 (Jul 10, 2016)

I also have this BBQ and have a question for some of the other veteran owners. I don't have the side fire box (yet) since I have a gas smoker but that unit is probably near the end of its service period (significant rust damage where the burner mounts) When the time comes, I figure I will probably just get the firebox in order to serve my smoking needs as a cheaper option than getting a new smoker. 

I regularly use the charcoal side of the BBQ so I am wondering how I would go about continuing to use it in this fashion if I added the firebox. Would I then be stuck using it for smoking only? I am concerned I won't have enough air flow to get the higher temps I require when doing steaks and stuff like that. 

If anyone can offer some first hand advice would be great. Otherwise I'm gonna get another gasser, Lowes has a Broil King I'm looking at that seems to be constructed a heck of a lot better than the MasterForge I'm currently using


----------



## cflbob (Jul 10, 2016)

There's no problem just putting charcoal in the main compartment and cooking over that.  I've done it many times.  The side box doesn't seem to matter.  Most of the heat and smoke just goes up and away but I'm sure a little flows into the side box.  Not enough to matter.


----------



## alex r (Jul 10, 2016)

Saggitarian1970 said:


> I also have this BBQ and have a question for some of the other veteran owners. I don't have the side fire box (yet) since I have a gas smoker but that unit is probably near the end of its service period (significant rust damage where the burner mounts) When the time comes, I figure I will probably just get the firebox in order to serve my smoking needs as a cheaper option than getting a new smoker.
> 
> I regularly use the charcoal side of the BBQ so I am wondering how I would go about continuing to use it in this fashion if I added the firebox. Would I then be stuck using it for smoking only? I am concerned I won't have enough air flow to get the higher temps I require when doing steaks and stuff like that.
> 
> If anyone can offer some first hand advice would be great. Otherwise I'm gonna get another gasser, Lowes has a Broil King I'm looking at that seems to be constructed a heck of a lot better than the MasterForge I'm currently using



I have the CG Super Pro 2121 with the sfb, I regularly go back and forth between using it to smoke and grill, there is no permanence in adding the sfb. I use plates instead of cutting up and inverting the baffle, which helps.


----------



## saggitarian1970 (Jul 10, 2016)

So you still load the charcoal in the main chamber and not the SFB? And open the baffles as you normally would? That's good to know and makes my decision easier. I've had my duo for about 4 years now and just replaced the charcoal tray and flavor bars on the propane side a few weeks ago. Could use some new grates but that's for another day. 





Alex R said:


> I have the CG Super Pro 2121 with the sfb, I regularly go back and forth between using it to smoke and grill, there is no permanence in adding the sfb. I use plates instead of cutting up and inverting the baffle, which helps.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 11, 2016)

Saggitarian1970 said:


> So you still load the charcoal in the main chamber and not the SFB? And open the baffles as you normally would? That's good to know and makes my decision easier. I've had my duo for about 4 years now and just replaced the charcoal tray and flavor bars on the propane side a few weeks ago. Could use some new grates but that's for another day.


You can load charcoal in the main chamber and use it as a charcoal grill or you can build a bed of coals and wood in the SFB and smoke something in the main chamber. If you're smoking you don't want to put charcoal in the main chamber with it.


----------

